# Hey Guys Check Out my 200sx.. lemme know what you think



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

check out a couple of pics and lemme know what you guys think.. honestly
Click Here


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

:thumbup: looks good


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ive seen that car on cardomain a couple of times...pretty cool


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like it. well, everything except for the grill. a plain empty grill would look clean as fock


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

someone post the pics for us. im too lazy and i hate the pop ups that come along with clicking on links...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice but u need some steahlt corners to match the halos


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Best looking b14 with extreme kit on it, i dont like any other color on the b14 with the extreme kit


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

I think its crap, sell all the after market parts to me for a really cheap price, just kidding. I like that paint color, looks really good with the kit, as others have mentioned. By the way, where did you get the CF hood?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Looks tight man! Keep it up.....can we get some interior and under hood shots of that bad boy?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks good
not my style, but still nice


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice, but ya need to get the stealth corners. Very cool color, too.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

looks great, only thing i dont like is the front bumper. Bit too out there for my taste.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Reminds me of a yellow one thats always one sr20 forums....they are look alikes for sure....great looking 200sx.....Dont see to many I like with that kit.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Marius said:


> I think its crap, sell all the after market parts to me for a really cheap price, just kidding. I like that paint color, looks really good with the kit, as others have mentioned. By the way, where did you get the CF hood?


I got the CF hood from VIS racing.. ..as for the corner lights.. yeah i know.. if i could find a pair of stealth corners..id get them..i'll have some interior and hood shots soon.. just got done intstalling the tein SS damper kit.. which i LOVE i appreciate everyones comments.. thanks fellow nissan owners


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> I got the CF hood from VIS racing.. ..as for the corner lights.. yeah i know.. if i could find a pair of stealth corners..id get them..i'll have some interior and hood shots soon.. just got done intstalling the tein SS damper kit.. which i LOVE i appreciate everyones comments.. thanks fellow nissan owners


ask liu about the corners http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm not a fan of that front bumper but everything else looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Stealth corners!!!


----------

